# What's your favorite type of swim suit?



## Geek2 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Do you go for the 2-piece or one piece? And where do you mostly shop for swimwear? *

I like to wear 2-piece but I always wear little board shorts. My body isn't the best for wearing a 2-piece by itself. I'm working on trying to shape up for summer but I say that every year and never get there.




I need to find a nice and simple one piece to wear when I'm in the pool with my son and don't want to wear a 2-piece.


----------



## Californian (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Reija,

Good and timely question. I like two pieces since they let you get your stomach tan. For some reason though, a high-cut one piece black or red suit is always very flattering and really sexy. In a sea of two-piece bikinis, it is actually quite nice and sophisticated and shapely.

As far as two pieces go, I choose them according to three things:

1. what kind of tan they will give me (tan lines)

2. if it looks ok on my body and flatters

3. color (I like colors that are not typical like tan or brown rather than flourescent)

I like to go to local boutiques to shop for them. Richieswimwear.com is good. You can get their mail order catalog online. Occaisionally Nordstroms or Macys has VERY good sales. I also like to buy them in a larger size so that I don't feel like I am squeezing anything. For example, I normally wear a size 6/7 in pants. In bathing suits, I might go for a size 9/10 depending on the cut. I don't worry about the size on the tag as much as the fit, color, and style. It's really important to feel comfortable and sexy in it since it's your bod out there!

As far as weight goes and trying to tone up ... have you tried cutting down on carbohydrates such as bread and pasta? I find that it helps me a lot. I eat RELATIVELY low carb since I am a diabetic. I follow a basic (not strict) rule that my meals are always less than 60 carbohydrates and my snacks are less than 30 carbohydrates. I don't ever get too nuts about it since this leads to feeling like you are too restricted. I don't believe in diets. But I will tell you that this way of eating has kept me slender for a long time. Did you know that high carboydrate meals make you hungry later on since they raise your blood sugar and then drop it later? I am not a fan of any diet - but I am a fan of watching what you eat and choosing wisely.

Also, I remember Tony saying that you look really cute in your casual sweat pants. I am SURE that you dont' have to worry much! lol.

Here are some bikini's (richieswimwear.com) that I like just for the heck of it:

&lt;img src=http://img28.photobucket.com/albums/v84/sb-ca-ryan/richiebik.jpg&gt;

&lt;img src=http://img28.photobucket.com/albums/v84/sb-ca-ryan/richie2.jpg&gt;

&lt;img src=http://img28.photobucket.com/albums/v84/sb-ca-ryan/richie3.jpg&gt;

&lt;img src=http://img28.photobucket.com/albums/v84/sb-ca-ryan/richie5.jpg&gt;

&lt;img src=http://img28.photobucket.com/albums/v84/sb-ca-ryan/richie_6.jpg&gt;

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* *Do you go for the 2-piece or one piece? And where do you mostly shop for swimwear? *
I like to wear 2-piece but I always wear little board shorts. My body isn't the best for wearing a 2-piece by itself. I'm working on trying to shape up for summer but I say that every year and never get there.



I need to find a nice and simple one piece to wear when I'm in the pool with my son and don't want to wear a 2-piece.


----------



## Geek (Mar 18, 2004)

*FINALLY One I can answer!*

*I like the long board shorts kind. LONG close to the knees! I really don't like the SPEEDOs beacause of the throttling action that goes on downstairs. Plus I hear that it can cause your voice to be higher too*









Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* 

*Do you go for the 2-piece or one piece? And where do you mostly shop for swimwear? *
I like to wear 2-piece but I always wear little board shorts. My body isn't the best for wearing a 2-piece by itself. I'm working on trying to shape up for summer but I say that every year and never get there.



I need to find a nice and simple one piece to wear when I'm in the pool with my son and don't want to wear a 2-piece.


----------



## Californian (Mar 19, 2004)

Nuff said.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* *FINALLY One I can answer!*
* I really don't like the SPEEDOs beacause of the throttling action that goes on downstairs. Plus I hear that it can cause your voice to be higher too*


----------



## Geek (Mar 19, 2004)

OMG, please no!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks a lot for your tips with the bathing suit and diet. I don't believe in diets either. I think it's more important to just pay attention to what you eat and how much you eat. I do a pretty good job at watching what I eat but I have a sweet tooth so that is pretty much my only problem. I've got better at nothing eating as much sweets so I'm on the right track. I'm not overweight but I would like to be more toned. It's just hard to find the time to excercise. I work out at night time after my son goes to bed. I don't like going to the gym anymore. I went for so many years that I burned out. I like to work out at home with my own DVDs and equipment all by myself.





The swim suits look really cute! I gotta check the site out!


----------



## diamonds (Mar 24, 2004)

well the only type of swim suit i will wear is a two peice and no shorts, but mabey i will rap a towel around me or somethin till i get in the water


----------

